# Redline sharks a.k.a. Roseline Shark, Red Line Barb, Red Comet compatability



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

I wanted to get some or one redline shark for my planted tank and was curious if they conflict with any other fish. It says they are peaceful and related to the SAE. I was wondering if anybody had personal experience and how their personalities etc are.

Thanks in advance.










Quote : This gorgeous relative of the SAE-Siamese Algae Eater (Crossocheilus siamensis) is a peaceful shark that prefers a high-flow current in a robustly planted tank. This species may nibble on some plants that are soft-leaved, but is not interested in intimidating plants like anubias, swords, or grasses. It adapts best to a heavily planted tank, and instead of eating those plants he will use the plants as more of a territorial border or refuge. The redline is an omnivore that from our experience will definitely eat some hair algae.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I've seem them in with a lot of kinds of fairly peaceful fish. From what I've seen in display tanks, they just need a lot of swim space and plants.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I had 5 of them at one time. Loved to hang out with each other, though I wouldn't say they schooled. The SAE liked to hang with them too. They never bothered a single fish I had - glass cats, cardinals, cories, other rather peaceful fish. 

They loved to swim though, so bigger tank is about a must. Your 72gal is about the smallest I'd go with.


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Okay, so I'll need to make sure they have plenty of room to swim. I'll have to wait until I get less fish, or a longer tank. I think I'd prefer an 8 foot 125 gallon over a bowfront for plants now.


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

ranchwest said:


> I've seem them in with a lot of kinds of fairly peaceful fish. From what I've seen in display tanks, they just need a lot of swim space and plants.


I had a quick question ranch, don't your loaches eat the shrimp? Or is the tank large enough for them to avoid each other? I know loaches eat snails and fry/eggs, I figured shrimp also. I had 8 mystery snails, and my loaches picked at them to death.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, my 5 clown loaches are still fairly small, maybe 2 to 2 1/2 inches, but I still have snails and shrimp at this point. lol The shrimp are about the same size as the loaches. I've got so many plants that I seldom see the shrimp -- about a week ago I saw 3 amanos at one time and that's the most I've seen of them.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I poked around in the plants today and found the bamboo shrimp. I only saw him for a short while, but he seemed to be doing just fine.


----------



## Goat (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah excellent, guess the cover is sufficient in such a large tank.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, I've got about 100 Cryptocoryne Walkeri that provide a lot of cover. The shrimp seem to mostly hide in the water wysteria, which there's quite a bit. There's also quite a few stems, some corkscrew val and some dwarf lily and a green plant that's a little like a lotus. And, a few other plants. There's plenty of cover.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Goat said:


> I had a quick question ranch, don't your loaches eat the shrimp? Or is the tank large enough for them to avoid each other? I know loaches eat snails and fry/eggs, I figured shrimp also. I had 8 mystery snails, and my loaches picked at them to death.


I just gotta say I had MTS in my 125g. It has always be heavily planted. I had 2 clown loaches, a botia, and a yoyo loach. I have NO snails in my tank now. They found and ate every one of them. I tried to add some large adult MTS snails back. No go. They will eventually kill every snail. They will kill Nerite and briggs snails. I can't tell you about their affinity for shrimp. I did have 2 large bamboo shrimp and they left those alone. Don't try snails with them. They will seek and destroy. BTW I always fed my bottom feeders at night with algae tabs, fresh veggies or shrimp tabs so they weren't kept hungry.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm sure the loaches will eventually get the snails. I just hope they don't bother the shrimp. The shrimp are pretty good size, so hopefully they'll be okay.


----------

